# Dandelion wine time...



## hawk022499 (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, I've heard about dandelion wine and read the mixed reviews on it. Decided to make a batch and see for myself. I am using one of the recipes from the Jack Keller site. 

I can tell you it is definitely a chore to get all the flower petals without the green. It's on day 2 and has a very univiting color to it.

Not sure where this one is going to end up on the 1-10 scale. Time will tell I guess. Everywhere I've read says this is a 1yr aging wine to hit its "zone."


----------



## hawk022499 (Apr 19, 2014)

Moved dandelion wine to secondary. I can tell you it sure doesn't have the most pleasant of aromas. Hopefully this takes shape as it ages. Most recipes state this needs a year of aging.


----------



## peaches9324 (Apr 19, 2014)

hawk022499 said:


> Moved dandelion wine to secondary. I can tell you it sure doesn't have the most pleasant of aromas. Hopefully this takes shape as it ages. Most recipes state this needs a year of aging.



I wouldn't be able to deflower them as I hate the smell of dandelion lol you will have to keep us updated on this as it comes around


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm looking to make a dandelion wine this spring if I can find enough of the little things. Please keep us posted on how yours develops!

(FYI, Lilac Mead is quite nice if you're feeling adventurous.)


----------



## hawk022499 (Apr 19, 2014)

Might have to try that some time.

Reminded me of a funny story while trying to gather enough dandelions. After we (my kids and I) cleared out the entry drive to our neighborhood of all the dandelions we could find we headed out driving around to find more. Well, as we were driving near a local park we saw a gazillion "dandelions" across the road from the park. Mind you we were doing 45mph or so. We pull in to the park, get all 4 kids out and heading in the right direction (of course they were making a break for the playground...but hey, we're on a mission here) we make the 1/4mi trek to the road, get all 4 across and lo and behold we had been duped...they were all some kind of yellow flower. Not a dandelion to be found

Back to the car while taking "verbal abuse" from a 3 yr old on why we can't just stay at the playground. I learned on that one to slow down a little and actually look a little closer before pulling over and deploying my hunter/gatherers...oops... kids, out for another Operation Dandelion mission!


----------



## Hunt (Apr 19, 2014)

I have been collecting dandelions for 3 days more and still don't even have a gallon bag full yet. I need 5 1 gallon bags. I may have enough by fall lol


----------

